# We are delighted to announce the appointment of James Dunn!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon,

As you know, we like to introduce our new team members, so click here to see our latest recruit, James Dunn!

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/james-dunn

Many Thanks

AIB Insurance


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Sent you a enquiry for my Audi


----------

